# 2015 Sentra Flooding



## bzbteachermom (Oct 11, 2016)

Question: My 2015 Sentra was in flood water that reached about 1/3 to 1/2 up the wheel and to the bottom of the door. Water got in the tailpipe. It dripped out of the tailpipe while we ran it. Not a lot of water got into the interior - the carpets were slightly damp, but no standing water (as in our other car). Insurance adjustor said that there should be no damage. I'm not sure I agree. What else do I need to look for?


----------



## carguy101 (Aug 28, 2016)

just make sure the interior dries properly and air the car out or it will stink and possibly rust (floods are common in my country heheheh)

if the water is really muddy and it reached the alternator, it might have gotten dirty. best to clean/have it cleaned. 

water might have gotten in the air filter but not so likely, just remove (or have someone remove) the air filter and dry it in the sun if its wet (or replace/ have it replaced)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

